# 20 Gallon Live Plant Ecosystem...Where to Start?



## fisfan (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm new to the hobby and live plant/fish aquariums fascinate me. Can anyone suggest reference resources that can educate me about the how to’s and different options available?

Thanks
f..fan


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Planted tanks are fantanstic, and IMO less work than those that aren't. This site is a pretty good reference: Articles
I believe there's a planted tank forum (called that I think) that might be a good place to look at that setups people have done


----------

